# help



## hunter45613 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi there everyone, im new and getting ready to start reloading for the first time. Im needing to know what i need to load different calibers of rifles, like, a load data for how much grains of powder to use and to get the right size bullets with a ELECT DIGITAL CALIPERS. I have a rock chucker rcbs press and will be loading a 22-250 and a 222 rifle, and need to know how much powder to use and the right size of bullet when im done reloading it. thank you for your time


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well,along with your standard equipment, a good reloading manual or 2, or 15, will have all the data you need as far as primers, powder, bullet weight, OAL, etc. Most also have a great section on reloading from start to finish, and the equipment involved.

Besides a press, and the correct dies & shell holders. Powder measure, scale, trickler, calipers, case lube, deburring tool, trimmer, primer pocket cleaner, case tumbler, loading blocks, etc. I'm sure I forgot something.

I also like a depriming die, they are cheap, and save wear and tear on the regular die.

Priming tool is a great tool too, speeds up the whole process, after you get one, you will wonder what you were thinking without it.

I prefer to do all my reloading in stages, deprime all cases, resize all cases, prime all cases, charge all cases, seat the bullet in all cases, final wipe off of any residual I missed after resizing.

There is some online data available from the powder manufacturers and other sites.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp
http://www.reloadersnest.com/
http://www.accuratereloading.com/reload.html
http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/ ... ndex.aspx&

and others, just do a search.


----------



## hunter45613 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info i will give these a look thru. thanks again


----------

